# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne ID

## loverans

Hi, forgot the names of these plants which is in my tank for quite some time. tks

----------


## stormhawk

First photo is probably Java Fern, going by the leaves and second pic is probably a mix of _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ cultivars. To positively identify a Crypt, you need to see the flower.

----------

